# Steam: Mehr als 125 Millionen aktive Accounts weltweit



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Mehr als 125 Millionen aktive Accounts weltweit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Mehr als 125 Millionen aktive Accounts weltweit


----------



## Hordenwilly (24. Februar 2015)

Schön zuhören  aber ich muss sagen seit einigen Monaten tauchen immer mehr Fakeaccounts auf bekomme täglich 3-10 freundschaftsanfragen und eintragungen auf mein Profil mit malware und schlimmeren  ....  und anscheinend  muss es sich ja lohnen weil es nicht aufhört . Wäre mal schön wenn ihr darüber bericht bringen würdet  und wie man solche Fake und Profilhakker zu werke gehen und wie man sich schützt   anscheinend  sind viele noch so naiv und nehmen diese acc. an und drücken auf diese Links


----------



## BiJay (24. Februar 2015)

Klick im Internet einfach nicht auf Links, die von Leuten gepostet wurden, die du nicht kennst. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein... An der Linkaddresse kann man schon meist erkennen, ob es sich um eine dubiose Seite handelt.

Kenn das Problem aber nicht bei Steam.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2015)

Von solchen Problemen bei Steam höre ich auch das erste mal.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2015)

ich habe in der tat noch nie eine einladung von einem mir unbekannten user ehalten. 

@topic:
25 mio. neue user seit sept. 14?
wo kommen die alle her?


----------



## Rednu (24. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch erst einmal von einer mir unbekannten Person eine Anfrage erhalten, nachdem ich im SteamStory einen CS-Skin angeboten hatte.


----------



## schmoki (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn man Community-Guides oder Workshop-Elemente published bekommt man des öfteren mal Freundes-Anfragen. Aber Dubiose hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht dabei. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand sollte man eh wissen, dass man nicht alles anklicken sollte, was einem so geschickt wird oder glauben sollte, was einem so erzählt wird.

Ansonsten zum topic sagt die Zahl nicht soviel aus. Interessanter wäre die Anazahl der Einzigartigen-Nutzer. Aber die kriegt man wohl nicht raus :/


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2015)

Es ist ja die Rede von aktiven Accounts.
Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass Valve Accounts, die ewig nicht online waren, dazu nicht mehr zählt.


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Februar 2015)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wenn man Community-Guides oder Workshop-Elemente published bekommt man des öfteren mal Freundes-Anfragen. Aber Dubiose hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht dabei. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand sollte man eh wissen, dass man nicht alles anklicken sollte, was einem so geschickt wird oder glauben sollte, was einem so erzählt wird.
> 
> Ansonsten zum topic sagt die Zahl nicht soviel aus. Interessanter wäre die Anazahl der Einzigartigen-Nutzer. Aber die kriegt man wohl nicht raus :/



Warum einzigartig ?
Ist doch das selbe wie aktive Accounts, oder nicht?
Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, welches Steam voraussetzt oder nutzt, melde ich es unter meinem bestehenden Konto an und lege nicht jedes mal ein neues Nutzerkonto an.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist ja die Rede von aktiven Accounts.
> Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass Valve Accounts, die ewig nicht online waren, dazu nicht mehr zählt.



ich weiß nicht, das kann auch gut sein, das durch aus einige nur ein bis zwei Spiele da im Account haben, da aber nicht mit dem Account online sind
eher würde ich denken, das es auch inaktive, leere Accounts sind


----------



## schmoki (24. Februar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Warum einzigartig ?


Einzigartig im Sinne von Einzigartigen-Nutzern. Also Multiaccounts von der Berechnung ausschließen. Zu CS:GO Sales z.b. steigt die Zahl der Registrierten Accounts sicherlich deutlich an. Lese auch desöfteren von Leuten in Steam-Foren mit 0Spielen in der Bibliothek, die dann sagen "ja istn 2.account".


----------



## Flashback64 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte mittlerweile schon 3 seltsame Freundschaftsanfragen, die Namen stellten sich lediglich aus dubiosen Buchstabenketten zusammen, so ähnlich wie "gftlknbvkjhgfoipmnbbvf" und der Steam Level stand auf 0.
Da wollen wohl irgendwelche Betrüger Accounts fischen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2015)

Hordenwilly schrieb:


> Schön zuhören  aber ich muss sagen seit einigen Monaten tauchen immer mehr Fakeaccounts auf bekomme täglich 3-10 freundschaftsanfragen und eintragungen auf mein Profil mit malware und schlimmeren  ....


a) Nicht jeden Hanswurst als Freund akzeptieren.
b) Nicht jeden Link von irgendeinem Hanswurst anklicken.
c) Kommentare kann man doch auch löschen, oder?



> ... und anscheinend  muss es sich ja lohnen weil es nicht aufhört . Wäre mal schön wenn ihr darüber bericht bringen würdet  und wie man solche Fake und Profilhakker zu werke gehen und wie man sich schützt   anscheinend  sind viele noch so naiv und nehmen diese acc. an und drücken auf diese Links


Wer zu doof ist, das Internet zu nutzen, muß es halt auf die harte Tour lernen und darf sich bei seinen Eltern dafür bedanken, daß es mit deren Medienkompetenz und dem Vermitteln selbiger an den Nachwuchs nicht so ganz geklappt hat.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> c) Kommentare kann man doch auch löschen, oder?


Man kann im Profil einstellen, dass alle, niemand, oder nur Freunde Kommentare verfassen dürfen.
Wer keine fremden Postings auf seinem Profil haben möchte, schränkt das einfach entsprechend ein.


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Februar 2015)

schmoki schrieb:


> Einzigartig im Sinne von Einzigartigen-Nutzern. Also Multiaccounts von der Berechnung ausschließen. Zu CS:GO Sales z.b. steigt die Zahl der Registrierten Accounts sicherlich deutlich an. Lese auch desöfteren von Leuten in Steam-Foren mit 0Spielen in der Bibliothek, die dann sagen "ja istn 2.account".



Warum sollte jemand mehr als einen Steamkonto haben ?
Wenn er gesperrt wird ist sein Konto ja nicht mehr aktiv oder gar existent und fließt auch nicht in die Zählung rein.
Warum steigt die Registrationszahl an ?
Ich habe auch einen Steamaccount aber kein Counterstrike. Wenn ich jetzt Counterstrike kaufe, wurde zwar eine Spielekopie verkauft aber die Anzahl der Nutzerkonten auf Steam hat sich deswegen nicht geändert. Es ist nur ein Spieler mehr zu Counterstrike dazu gekommen.
Mit den gesamten aktiven Accounts auf Steam verbinde ich, nach meinem Verständnis, Spieler die sich innerhalb eines definierten Zeitraumes wenigstens einmal einloggen mußten/wollten, sei es aus Gründen des Softwarekaufes, der Registration einer Software (Steam nur  als Kopierschutz) oder des Spielens eines mit Steam verbundenen Spieles (auch wieder Kopierschutz).


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand mehr als einen Steamkonto haben ?


Denkbare Gründe:
- Um das Spiel (inklusive Account) nach dem Durchspielen wieder verkaufen zu können
- Für den 2t Rechner, damit man Spiele, die kein Screensplitting haben, im Coop oder gegeneinander spielen kann.
- Um ganz sicher zu gehen, daß eine VAC Sperrung nicht Spiel X erwischt
- Um bei Accountverlust nur wenige Spiele zu verlieren


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Denkbare Gründe:



- die doppelten Heft VV einzulösen

mach ich zwar nicht weil ich die lieber verschenke, aber dennoch


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Denkbare Gründe:
> - Um das Spiel (inklusive Account) nach dem Durchspielen wieder verkaufen zu können
> - Für den 2t Rechner, damit man Spiele, die kein Screensplitting haben, im Coop oder gegeneinander spielen kann.
> - Um ganz sicher zu gehen, daß eine VAC Sperrung nicht Spiel X erwischt
> - Um bei Accountverlust nur wenige Spiele zu verlieren



1. Das könnte dann natürlich die tatsächlichen Nutzerzahlen nach unten drücken, sofern dies ausgiebig genutzt wird.
2. Wie, kaufst du dir das Spiel dann zweimal ? Ansonsten hockt doch dein Spielpartner eh an seinem Rechner ??????
3. Würde implizieren das man weiß gegen die Regeln zu verstoßen.......machen das wirklich so viele ?
4. Accountverlust wodurch ? Datenbankhack bei Steam durch Hacker ? Die ziehen aber nicht nur ein einziges Konto raus, denke ich mir. Also ist Steam dann eigentlich verpflichtet zur Herstellung des Accountinhaltes, oder nicht ?


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> 2. Wie, kaufst du dir das Spiel dann zweimal ? Ansonsten hockt doch dein Spielpartner eh an seinem Rechner ??????



ja ne, was impliziert das entweder die Person nicht bei einem ist oder die Person ihren Rechner mitgebracht hat
ich meine, es ist jetzt nicht so selten das jemand noch einen alten Rechner bei sich stehen hat, auf dem zumindest CS läuft für eine Mini-"LAN" Party


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> - die doppelten Heft VV einzulösen
> 
> mach ich zwar nicht weil ich die lieber verschenke, aber dennoch



Warum sollte ich eine Heftvollversion registrieren wollen, die ich schon besitze ?

Trennung:
Ich versuche hier nicht zu trollen, mir erschließt sich auf den ersten Blick nur nicht der richtige Sinn der bisher aufgeführten Argumente.
Zweitens, wenn diese ganzen Gründe hart und ausführlich von der Masse genutzt würden, wären die tatsächlichen Nutzerzahlen nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der gemeldeten Zahlen. Ohne Zahlen zu haben nehme ich aber die Umkehrung an und würde die Gründe eher als von einem kleinen Teil praktiziert ansehen. Wo wir wieder bei den aktiven Accounts und Nutzerzahlen wären.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> 2. Wie, kaufst du dir das Spiel dann zweimal ? Ansonsten hockt doch dein Spielpartner eh an seinem Rechner ??????


Szenario: Kumpel kommt vorbei und wir wollen zB Portal 2 zusammen spielen (gab's ja iirc sogar mal umsonst), wobei jeder an einem PC sitzt.
(Wobei man P2 auch im Splitscreen spielen kann ...egal)

Und bei den ganzen Steam Sales sind 5/10 Euro für ein dauerhaftes MP Spiel ja nicht viel.



> 4. Accountverlust wodurch ?


Durch was-auch-immer. Menschen sind nun mal keine Vulkanier und daher nicht immer rational.



> Also ist Steam dann eigentlich verpflichtet zur Herstellung des Accountinhaltes, oder nicht ?


Offiziell (dh: laut Nutzungsbedingungen) wohl nur für die Vorgänge der letzten 90 Tage - aber eigentlich sollte es ja problemlos möglich sein, bei positiver Identifizierung des Accounts sämtliche dort registrierten Spiele wieder nutzbar zu machen (und vor allem auch einfacher, als nur bestimmte zu selektieren) .


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2015)

Doppelte Spiele gibts manchmal schon. Entweder durch Bundles oder eben dadurch, daß die alte VW nicht mehr läuft und ich mir die neue VW bei Steam hole die dann wiederum läuft (Fahrenheit z.B.). Aber bei Bundles verschenke ich die Keys dann auch statt einen zweiten Account damit zu "beglücken".


----------



## Wamboland (24. Februar 2015)

Flashback64 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mittlerweile schon 3 seltsame Freundschaftsanfragen, die Namen stellten sich lediglich aus dubiosen Buchstabenketten zusammen, so ähnlich wie "gftlknbvkjhgfoipmnbbvf" und der Steam Level stand auf 0.
> Da wollen wohl irgendwelche Betrüger Accounts fischen.



Jup, hatte ich ich auch schon 3x oder so ... aber wer mich nicht vorher im TS fragt, wird eh nicht angenommen ^^


----------



## Strongbeer (24. Februar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren wie viele Aktive Nutzer wirklich bei PS4 oder Xbone tatsächlich gibt?

Wenn man die Verkaufszahlen so Anschaut PS4 ca. 20 Mio+ und Xbone 12 Mio? Doch aktive Nutzer sind sicherlich deutlich weniger, wenn man oft Texte wie "meine PS4 etc. verstaubt, weil es keine gute Spiele gibt?" 

Und die Leute sprechen von immer davon das es dem PC Schlecht geht lol......

MFG


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2015)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie viele Aktive Nutzer wirklich bei PS4 oder Xbone tatsächlich gibt?
> 
> Wenn man die Verkaufszahlen so Anschaut PS4 ca. 20 Mio+ und Xbone 12 Mio? Doch aktive Nutzer sind sicherlich deutlich weniger, wenn man oft Texte wie "meine PS4 etc. verstaubt, weil es keine gute Spiele gibt?"
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Installationsbasis von mehr als 150 Millionen PS3/Xbox360.
Ein Wert auf den PS4/XboxOne auch noch kommen und vermutlich sogar übertreffen werden.

Der Unterschied ist halt, das Steam/PC nicht von den großen AAA-Titeln lebt. 
Die verkaufen sich nachweislich ohne Ausnahme auf den Konsolen immer deutlich besser.
Auf dem PC, und damit auf Steam, leben vor allem die Indies, MMOs, Online-Shooter und Massenphänomene wie Dota, LOL usw.
Mit weiten Abstand sind die meistgespielten Spiele auf Steam seit Jahre (!) Dota2, Counter-Strike und Team Forttress.
Dazu kommen PC-Exklusivtitel wie Civilization 5 und Football Manager.
Der einzige AAA-Titel der dort lange Zeit mithalten kann, ist Skyrim.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es ist Fakt, dass der Großteil der AAA-Verkäufe auf den Konsolen stattfindet.
Der PC bedient inzwischen eine ganz andere Klientel.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Februar 2015)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie viele Aktive Nutzer wirklich bei PS4 oder Xbone tatsächlich gibt?
> 
> Wenn man die Verkaufszahlen so Anschaut PS4 ca. 20 Mio+ und Xbone 12 Mio? Doch aktive Nutzer sind sicherlich deutlich weniger, wenn man oft Texte wie "meine PS4 etc. verstaubt, weil es keine gute Spiele gibt?"
> 
> ...


Naja auf dem PC gibts ja auch nicht so viel neues, wenn man mal vom Indie-Sektor absieht. Wenn man sich mal bei Twitch ansieht was wohl am meisten gezockt wird, dann sind es Multiplayer-Dauerbrenner wie LOL, Hearthstone, Dota2, CS GO, WoW und Diablo 3. Vielleicht läufts auf den Konsolen ähnlich und es wird hauptsächlich CoD, Halo, Fifa oder ähnliches gedaddelt in der Saurengurkenzeit.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es ist Fakt, dass der Großteil der AAA-Verkäufe auf den Konsolen stattfindet.
> Der PC bedient inzwischen eine ganz andere Klientel.



ja, leider ein Punkt den viele Herrenrassen nicht wahrhaben wollen, sie sind doch nicht so überlegen wie sie es sich gerne einbilden


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es ist Fakt, dass der Großteil der AAA-Verkäufe auf den Konsolen stattfindet. Der PC bedient inzwischen eine ganz andere Klientel.



so isses.
vermutlich haben mindestens die hälfte aller steam-user ihren account einzig und alleine für dota 2.


----------



## Strongbeer (24. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Installationsbasis von mehr als 150 Millionen PS3/Xbox360.
> Ein Wert auf den PS4/XboxOne auch noch kommen und vermutlich sogar übertreffen werden.



Du Vergleichst zwei *verschiedene *System gegen eine alleine das ist total lächerlich ....oder vergleichst du auch z.b VW & Mercedes Verkaufszahlen gegen eine Marke wie BMW ....

MFG


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2015)

Du hast doch angefangen die Verkaufszahlen von PS4 und Xbox One gegen die Steam-Nutzerzahlen aufzuwiegen.
Ich habe nur deutlich gemacht, warum diese Milchmädchenrechnung nicht aufgeht.


----------



## schmoki (24. Februar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Steamaccount aber kein Counterstrike. Wenn ich jetzt Counterstrike kaufe, wurde zwar eine Spielekopie verkauft aber die Anzahl der Nutzerkonten auf Steam hat sich deswegen nicht geändert. Es ist nur ein Spieler mehr zu Counterstrike dazu gekommen.


Gibt viele Leute (ich nenne Sie hier mal kiddies) besonders bei shootern (wie z.b. Counterstrike), die in der Rangliste (competetive-mode) wieder ganz unten anzufangen wollenum "noobs" zu "bashen". Also Leute die Tatsächliche in die Unteren Ränge gehören fertig zu machen. Das ist besonders bei Counterstrike kein Einzelfall. Um allerdings wieder in den unteren Rängen anfangen zu können wird ein neuer Steam-Account benötigt. Dementsprechend kaufen sich viele CS:GO im steamsale und packen es auf einen neuen Account um anschließend mit ihrem "elitären"-Skill die Anfänger fertig machen zu können.

Das Phänomen gibts übrigens nicht nur bei Steam-Spielen sondern noch deutlich stärker bei League of Legends.

Eine andere Sache wäre Account-Banns vorzubeugen. Es gibt reichlich Menschen (ich nenne Sie hier mal wieder kiddies), die gerne mal in multiplayer-Spielen cheaten. Wenn man nun 1game pro account hat, wird nur dieser account gebannt und man hat immernoch die anderen accounts für andere games. Dementsprechend steigt auch dadurch die Zahl registrierter und aktivier Accounts, die allerdings in wirklichkeit nur zu einer Person gehören und solange die accounts nicht gebannt sind zählen sie als aktiver Account.

Ich habe vor langer Zeit damit aufgehört an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben und dementsprechend finde ich diese 2Varianten logische Schlussfolgerungen. Eventuell ist es ja doch gar nicht so ausschlaggebend wie ich befürchte.


----------



## springenderBusch (24. Februar 2015)

schmoki schrieb:


> Gibt viele Leute (ich nenne Sie hier mal kiddies) besonders bei shootern (wie z.b. Counterstrike), die in der Rangliste (competetive-mode) wieder ganz unten anzufangen wollenum "noobs" zu "bashen". Also Leute die Tatsächliche in die Unteren Ränge gehören fertig zu machen. Das ist besonders bei Counterstrike kein Einzelfall. Um allerdings wieder in den unteren Rängen anfangen zu können wird ein neuer Steam-Account benötigt. Dementsprechend kaufen sich viele CS:GO im steamsale und packen es auf einen neuen Account um anschließend mit ihrem "elitären"-Skill die Anfänger fertig machen zu können.
> 
> Das Phänomen gibts übrigens nicht nur bei Steam-Spielen sondern noch deutlich stärker bei League of Legends.
> 
> ...



Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann muß aber in den letzten 12 Monaten irgend etwas einschneidendes vorgefallen sein, wenn sich die Nutzerbasis innerhalb eines Jahres von 75 auf 125 Millionen erhöht hat.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von solchen Problemen bei Steam höre ich auch das erste mal.



Tja also ich bekomme auch relativ oft Freundschaftsanfragen von Level 0 Accounts. Es ist leider wirklich so, dass die Anzahl der SCAMMER extrem zugenommen hat. Wer nicht in den Community Foren von STEAM unterwegs ist wird auch nicht oft sowas abbekommen, aber sobald die Säcke sehen "hey ein Account mit vielen Spielen" hängen Sie an dir wie die Fliegen an der Scheisse 2


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doppelte Spiele gibts manchmal schon. Entweder durch Bundles oder eben dadurch, daß die alte VW nicht mehr läuft und ich mir die neue VW bei Steam hole die dann wiederum läuft (Fahrenheit z.B.). Aber bei Bundles verschenke ich die Keys dann auch statt einen zweiten Account damit zu "beglücken".



Was bedeutet in deinem Post VW??? Doch nicht etwa Voll Wersion?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2015)

Bei mir war's auch schlimm. Ich hab fast jeden Tag solche Freundschaftsanfragen bekommen. Seitdem ich mein Profil aber so eingestellt hab, dass es nur noch Freunde sehen können, ist es ruhiger geworden.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was bedeutet in deinem Post VW??? Doch nicht etwa Voll Wersion?


Pestimmt micht. Tas fär toch foll plöt, fenn nan tas walsch jreiben fürde.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2015)

Man sollte halt nicht mit etwas zu viel hicks* schreiben.   Meinte natürlich VV.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir war's auch schlimm. Ich hab fast jeden Tag solche Freundschaftsanfragen bekommen. Seitdem ich mein Profil aber so eingestellt hab, dass es nur noch Freunde sehen können, ist es ruhiger geworden.



Naja ich bin einfach zu extrovertiert um mein Profil auf "privat" zu stellen hihihi


----------



## alu355 (24. Februar 2015)

Was mich interessieren würde ist, ab welchem Zeitpunkt Steam einen Account als inaktiv wertet.


----------



## BiJay (24. Februar 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Naja ich bin einfach zu extrovertiert um mein Profil auf "privat" zu stellen hihihi



... wie man leicht an der Signatur erkennen kann. 



alu355 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ist, ab welchem Zeitpunkt Steam einen Account als inaktiv wertet.



Besitzt mindestens ein Spiel und hat sich in den letzten 30 Tagen eingeloggt, zählt als aktiv, zumindestens diesem älteren Zitat zufolge: Peak in concurrent Steam Users? - Page 22 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## AC3 (25. Februar 2015)

wird schon stimmen - steam hat ja den letzten rekord von 8 millionen gleichzeitig aktiven usern (online player) bereits überboten.
liegt mittlerweile bei etwa 9 mille.



> Mich würde interessieren wie viele Aktive Nutzer wirklich bei PS4 oder Xbone tatsächlich gibt?



naja - CS GO hat mehr aktive spieler als COD auf sämtlichen konsolen zusammen.
bei der PS4 kann man sich nach PS+ richten. 
ps+ hat etwa 8 millionen abonnenten - das gilt aber für PS3 und PS4.

unterm strich hat die playstation also etwa dieselbe *aktive!* userbase wie steam.



> Der einzige AAA-Titel der dort lange Zeit mithalten kann, ist Skyrim.




denke nicht das sich pc gamer bislang ~3 millionen GTX970 GPUS gekauft haben um "indie-spiele" zu spielen.
der ein oder andere sehr gute AAA titel wird natürlich auch gespielt. das problem ist jedoch das gute AAA spiele mittlerweile sehr sehr selten sind.

so etwas  wie destiny würde ich nicht mal um 0€ spielen und ein far cry 4 holt mich auch nicht vom ofen hervor.
GTA5 interessiert mich auch nicht die bohne. 

ich warte auf overwatch und das neue batman sowie auf just cause 3 und star citizen und project cars.
sind so meine highlights 2015.
erst mal abwarten was AMD mit der R3 bringt im bundle.


----------



## Mo1270 (25. Februar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> naja - CS GO hat mehr aktive spieler als COD auf sämtlichen konsolen zusammen.
> bei der PS4 kann man sich nach PS+ richten.
> ps+ hat etwa 8 millionen abonnenten - das gilt aber für PS3 und PS4.
> 
> unterm strich hat die playstation also etwa dieselbe *aktive!* userbase wie steam.


eben nicht - du kannst ja nicht *gleichzeitig* aktive mit Abonnenten gleichsetzen. Steam hat sozusagen 125 Millionen Abonnenten und *wenn* es bei PS+ "nur" 8 Millionen sind, dann sind da höchstens 1 Millionen gleichzeitig online.


----------

